# Naranjo & Instincts



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

*Intro & 1s:*






*1s, 2s, and 3s:*






*4s and 5s:*






*6s, 7s and 8s:*






*8s and 9s:
*


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, he just called my "shades of grey" cowardly. I'm also not as aggressive as the sx-6 is portrayed. But, oh well. Who knows what I am.

Anyway, thanks for posting. These are really amazing!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Wow, he just called my "shades of grey" cowardly. I'm also not as aggressive as the sx-6 is portrayed. But, oh well. Who knows what I am.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting. These are really amazing!


Well you know, Naranjo goes into extremes - either in subtypes or the enneatype descriptions. That's not what you should focus on, but instead the general theme behind each subtype. For example, there's competition/hate for Sx 4s and shame for Soc 4s. The flavor of each subtype is radically different. Don't expect a description to fit you perfectly well, but you should be able to relate to general traits at the very least.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Well you know, Naranjo goes into extremes - either in subtypes or the enneatype descriptions. That's not what you should focus on, but instead the general theme behind each subtype. For example, there's competition/hate for Sx 4s and shame for Soc 4s. The flavor of each subtype is radically different. Don't expect a description to fit you perfectly well, but you should be able to relate to general traits at the very least.


It was actually his work that made me start thinking sx-first. It seems like the defense mechanism I use. He's actually the only person from whom I've ever gotten a clear reading in regards to type 6 instincts. I just wouldn't have thought that of myself based on a superficial listening.

If it weren't for him, I'd still be in the dark.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I've listened to the part about 7s so far (sx 7 begins somewhere around 17:00 mark). Well, it's eerily accurate - I am a dreamer with my head in the clouds all the time. I absolutely detest being forced to deal with mundane matters


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@_kaleidoscope_
Okay, you got me there. Pardon me while I hide in shame. The talking about disintegration to 3 and the details he goes into about adopting the bulldog stance and then going into fearful rabbit mode. I get the whole wanting to appear intimidating when I am fearful or being threatened where being superficially warm will serve me no defense, the next step is to take on an outward look of aggression, like the cat showing its claws, ready to pounce if needed and sometimes being the first one to pounce, this seeks good judgement of the situation and the other person. Although I seek warmth, I actually expect coldness in case of it not happening, I do wander what thats relates to, its definitely another defense mechanism to do with protecting oneself from further disappointment. Nice. Very informative


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I could relate a ton to the sexual 7 and the sexual 9. 

I can relate to the sexual 6, only if we are speaking how I was sexually when I was younger and more unhealthy and unconscious of my habits before working in depth with a therapist. I can identify with the description of six's counterphobic stuff only if I limit it to this older sexual identity, but not to other areas of my life. Sex was how I took my power before learning the reason behind it. Once I understood,I eventually learned to "surrender". But I didn't go around acting like a "bulldog" in other types of relations/areas. This is because I didn't have a fear of losing control in other types of relations.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Is anyone clear on what he thinks regarding relating to more than one subtype? I thought at first he said you should question your type if you relate to more than one but then later so long as you can't relate to one out of the three that's ok?


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

To varying extents, I identify with everything in the segment about 4s and 5s. But I _stink_ of social 4.

This isn't okay. Various life experiences have contributed to me casting myself in that role, but it's my responsibility to refuse to accept it.

"How I am" is an anchor. It's a delusion. It's the mind attempting to give itself some illusion of continuity. I'm going to die one day, and this could be much sooner than I assume. Each night, regardless of whether I succeed or fail, I want to know that I've *exhausted my efforts* to be the person I want to be.



Thank you for posting these, @kaleidoscope. And I've been noticing your continual efforts to help people to free themselves from their boxes. I find this admirable.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

"Sexual 5 ... they'll tell you that they're very passionate about one person... generally about one person that they cannot find in their lives" 

<blussshh>


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for this. It made me realize I'm social first, which I'll admit made me feel really stinking nauseous. Because 'getting out there socially' scares the crap out of me. Social four does not equal good social skills. I think, if anything, it equals social anxiety.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

brainheart said:


> Thank you so much for this. It made me realize I'm social first, which I'll admit made me feel really stinking nauseous. Because 'getting out there socially' scares the crap out of me. Social four does not equal good social skills. I think, if anything, it equals social anxiety.



Yeah, this one is pretty hard for me too. But I'm trying to move more in that direction because I really dislike like the idea of being controlled by my neurosis.

Being more social requires me to act against all of my instincts, really ... I see the tiny but _numerous_ things I do that discourage engagement. It seems to essentially be a matter of not doing these things. Sounds simple when I say it that way.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

StellarTwirl said:


> Yeah, this one is pretty hard for me too. But I'm trying to move more in that direction because I really dislike like the idea of being controlled by my neurosis.
> 
> *Being more social requires me to act against all of my instincts, really* ... I see the tiny but _numerous_ things I do that discourage engagement. It seems to essentially be a matter of not doing these things. Sounds simple when I say it that way.


Oh my God, yes. I'm really trying to change this, too. Also an issue for me is combatting the shame post socializing. I'm always certain I made a complete idiot of myself afterwards. I have a hard time believing people when they say they had fun with me or they enjoyed my company. Supposedly I'm considered by a fair number of people to be likable but I really struggle to believe it. I can feel it at the time, I can feel connected with a person and bonded and like I'm charming and all that, but it's the next day that my brain and my shame jumbles everything up. I don't think it helps that I was bullied and hated as a kid and I always had (who I perceived to be) best friends abandoning me. I'm not saying this to get sympathy, it's just I think when your first forays at socializing are rejected it can really get embedded in your psyche.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

His line for social fours that goes something like, "What's wrong with you is that you think there's something wrong with you" is one that people I've known have told me, in almost those exact words. It's also something I've thought to myself many times. So it's not a matter of being unaware of this. The problem is that there's a difference between "knowing" something and actually believing it.

But now I actually *believe* there's nothing intrinsically wrong with me. Call it change or growth or maturity (or even exhaustion  ), but there you go.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

StellarTwirl said:


> His line for social fours that goes something like, "What's wrong with you is that you think there's something wrong with you" is one that people I've known have told me, in almost those exact words. It's also something I've thought to myself many times. So it's not a matter of being unaware of this. The problem is that there's a difference between "knowing" something and actually believing it.
> 
> But now I actually *believe* there's nothing intrinsically wrong with me. Call it change or growth or maturity (or even exhaustion  ), but there you go.


I'm really glad you can relate.. Though, I don't encourage you to base your typing *only* on Naranjo's perspective. Can you relate to what the social instinct is about in general? To how it manifests itself in Fours? 

I'm saying this because I can relate only slightly to Naranjo's Sx 4 description, but I'm most definitely an Sx-first. I can identify a little with the shamelessness, but I'm still an image type (with an image wing) so self-consciousness is a big part of me. I'm also nowhere near as hateful at Sx 4 is portrayed here.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm really glad you can relate.. Though, I don't encourage you to base your typing *only* on Naranjo's perspective. Can you relate to what the social instinct is about in general? To how it manifests itself in Fours?
> 
> I'm saying this because I can relate only slightly to Naranjo's Sx 4 description, but I'm most definitely an Sx-first. I can identify a little with the shamelessness, but I'm still an image type (with an image wing) so self-consciousness is a big part of me. I'm also nowhere near as hateful at Sx 4 is portrayed here.



Regarding the so instinct, without regard for the specific type: I went through most of this thread, and there were things I related to and other things I didn't. 

I want to contribute something significant to society. I have fantasies about being an iconic figure like David Lynch (that was a little embarrassing to say, but it's true XD). Apart from that, I don't actually give much of a damn about society or groups or what they're doing or where they're going. I care a lot about people and their welfare, but that's at the individual level ... not as a mass.


With sp, I can't identify in any way to the practical or "stuff"-oriented or nesting or family/domestic aspects. I just don't care. If viewed in an abstract sense however ... as more of a self-preservation of the spirit ... then I can relate to it more. 


The one that stood out for me was sx. In particular...


> We live in a sea of magnetism—attraction/repulsion—we don’t control this, or what we are drawn to. Most being-drawn doesn’t lead to the sexual act. We’re turned or not. It is what it is. You can’t fight mother nature. ...
> 
> In relationship, there’s desire for endless engagement and fascination. One is captivated energetically by someone or something. Not after domestic simplicity. One can have the sexual instinct operating with friends—being in the heat. Stimulated, energized.





> They're more aware of the bonds and the chemistry between them and people, as well as environment, and other people and other people, as well as other people and the environment. They really like being close to their intimates, and are generally passionate about things.
> 
> Likewise, they fear that those chemical bonds could be broken, and when they are, they are emotionally hurt. They feel literally separated, and ripped away from the other person or object.


This is me. But no matter how strongly I agree with all of this, it's also natural for sx to be without boundaries, and I'm not like that. I have a continual desire to find more more more, but I don't emit in the same way.



I relate to all of this: Enneagram Central - Subtype Four Social. But it's similar to Naranjo's perspective on social 4.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@_StellarTwirl_

I *always *got an Sx impression from your posts - your focus is indeed on individuals first and foremost as opposed to groups and hierarchies, etc. Plus, the things you say you relate to make me think you can't be anything but an Sx-first. No boundaries is not the only indicator nor is it the main one, this can also depend on individual differences, past experiences, wings, etc. I'm a very private person myself and have only shown _one person _in my life so far who I really am. This is due to my fear of rejection and abandonment. 

Of all Sx 4 descriptions, this is the one that I can relate to most. Fits me perfectly. Tell me what you think: 



> *THE SEXUAL INSTINCT IN THE FOUR*
> 
> Infatuation. In the average range, Sexual Fours most exemplify the romanticism, intensity, and longing for a rescuer that characterize this type. They can be sweetly vulnerable and impressionable, but also aggressive and dynamic, especially in their self-expression. There is an assertive, seemingly extroverted component to Sexual Fours, and unlike the other two variants, they are unlikely to let their romantic fantasies remain fantasies for long. Often turbulent and stormy, their emotional lives revolve around the person they are attracted to. Intense feelings of admiration, longing, and hatred for the object of desire can all coexist. Sensual and seductive, they can also be jealous and possessive like Twos, and they want to be the only person that matters in the other's life. Sexual Fours often have severe doubts about their own desirability, so they strive for accomplishments that will make them acceptable to the other - being a great artist or star - while being resentful of those who achieve those things.
> 
> ...


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_StellarTwirl_
> 
> I *always *got an Sx impression from your posts - your focus is indeed on individuals first and foremost as opposed to groups and hierarchies, etc. Plus, the things you say you relate to make me think you can't be anything but an Sx-first. No boundaries is not the only indicator nor is it the main one, this can also depend on individual differences, past experiences, wings, etc. I'm a very private person myself and have only shown _one person _in my life so far who I really am. This is due to my fear of rejection and abandonment.
> 
> Of all Sx 4 descriptions, this is the one that I can relate to most. Fits me perfectly. Tell me what you think:


With the exception of the last paragraph ("feel completely justified in undoing their opponents or in hurting those who have disappointed them." ... I'd *never* feel okay with intentionally causing someone suffering. It would come out more as a desire to "win".), that sounds exactly like me ... to an unnerving degree.


Okay, so according to one interpretation, I'm a social 4. According to another, I'm a sexual 4.

But I relate more to the "sx" instinct than the "so" instinct, so now I'm thinking I'm probably mistyped. 

This seems to happen a lot. haha


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_StellarTwirl_
> Relationship problems arise because Sexual Fours often become romantically involved with people who have qualities that Fours admire or want in themselves, but then end up envying and resenting the loved one for having these qualities. Idealizing the other can quickly shift to rejecting them for their slightest flaws. At the same time, Sexual Fours are often attracted to people who are, for one reason or another, unavailable. They may spend a great deal of time longing to have the desirable other to themselves and detesting anyone who has the other's attention.


In the past I have waffled between "Am I a 5 or a 4 or an 8." I'm a 5w4-8w9-4w3SX. And most of the stuff written about 4s makes me think "hmm is that really my tritype fix?" but.... it really is. Sometimes I brush it off as a tritype fix "aesthetic" or flavor. However, the sentiment of this particular paragraph ^^ is pervasive in my music. There's little place for it in relationships, though.

I will classify that distinction as 'compartmentalizing.'


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

StellarTwirl said:


> His line for social fours that goes something like, "What's wrong with you is that you think there's something wrong with you" is one that people I've known have told me, in almost those exact words. It's also something I've thought to myself many times. So it's not a matter of being unaware of this. The problem is that there's a difference between "knowing" something and actually believing it.
> 
> But now I actually *believe* there's nothing intrinsically wrong with me. Call it change or growth or maturity (or even exhaustion  ), but there you go.


Okay. So the Naranjo audio... I've been thinking about this and in character and neurosis he talks about how for all fours the issues are engaging in self sabotaging/self-defeating behavior, and living under this perception that something is wrong with them. And then for some reason in the audio he attributes this exclusively to the social four. So this is what confused me. In other words, I would say don't place much stock in what he says on here.

As far as self pres in what you quoted, what I relate to most is "I will survive." That really stands out for me. The rest, not so much either. But I have this need to survive no matter what, to endure, and it really supports me.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*If this is SX: *






*and this is So:*






 then what is SP?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@_Rim_

I apologize in advance if this is going to sound rude, but I want to keep this a serious thread. Typology based on music and famous people is ridiculous, IMO. 

I think what you're looking for is this: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/110189-songs-instinct-variants.html


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Rim_
> 
> I apologize in advance if this is going to sound rude, but I want to keep this a serious thread. Typology based on music and famous people is ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> I think what you're looking for is this: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/110189-songs-instinct-variants.html


<.< I don't mean that, I mean the essence of the music, the energy and pull of it. Has nothing to do with the people and what they are.

:/ to me its difficult to understand...descriptions. How do you explain the taste of ramen noodles? How do you explain fully who Jill is? You can't because its like a taste, a smell. you feel and understand it but it's difficult to verbalize, long and tedious to describe.

Same with the music above, it gets to a certain place where you feel what the instinct is. Haven't you ever met someone and thought they were like sunshine and oranges with brown dirt and the smell of a hot summer afternoon, or someone who smelled of book and library violet and a suffocating depth of darkness?...or someone who is crisp, smells like pine forest, trickling streams, snow and deer running through the woods?

 duno but my head works as I described above...words are...hollow imo and don't get to where they should.

Sry if I messed up the thread, but I'm serious about this. Imo one needs to "feel" what it is, who it is, how it is...its a n understanding beyond the ability of words to describe.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I relate very much to 6/7/9. Nine was very hard to listen to at points. 

Rose coloured glasses = me, i've known 2 sevens, one sx first, the other so/sx maybe who identified as "dreamers", these people take on very big projects, have almost a purity in ideal that is very different than ones. Here I go talking about other people..


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

@Rim
Is Shirley sx-dom? I thought of her as so/sx...but perhaps sx/so? 

I think an sp-dom 4 is probably Tilda Swinton. I think she's 4w5 sp/sx (and INFP). I seriously relate to that woman's vibe. She plays xxTJ types a lot because of her appearance & voice, but in interviews she's passionate, yet it's like she's musing aloud detached from who she's speaking to. I've read that sp-dom will talk to people like that; it's as if they are just voicing thoughts & not actively seeking to engage people. Basically, they talk "at" people a lot. That is true for me... I wish I was more seductive & Shirley Manson-like, though, I really do! If I could transform into an ENFP 4w5 sx/so, then I would.

Anyhow, Tilda's reaction to feeling dull because the rumors are not true is so 4 too... most people would be offended. A 4 laments, "No I'm not that interesting!". :tongue:







I suspect sp/so and so/sp are the least fiery 4s.

I hear conflicting things about so-dom 4s, and perhaps there are two ways it manifests, and E/I may make a difference (ie. INFP vs ENFP 4s so-dom). Or perhaps the so/sp is the mos withdrawn but the so/sx is the unusually outgoing 4.

This is the Riso-Hudson theory, in contrast to Naranjos's, although the last part sounds Naranjo-esque, which is what makes me think what I wrote above.



> *Social Fours: The Outsider (Ichazo's "Social Shame")
> *Social Fours focus their envy and hypersensitivity in the social realm; thus, they are people who deeply want to belong, to be a part of an "in crowd" with a glamorous lifestyle, but who often fear that they are not up to it. *Social Fours tend to be more extroverted than Fours of the other two instincts* and can resemble Twos or Sevens. Social Fours can be quite funny, using droll, ironic humor to make a point or simply to stimulate conversation. They enjoy expressing their individuality and sense of style in a more public way, *although they also attempt to conceal the extent of their feelings of social inadequacy or shame. Social Fours may work hard to develop a public persona through which they can communicate the depths of their feelings, but this persona is usually more glamorous and free than they actually feel.* Social Fours are acutely aware of the artifice of their persona, but they use it nonetheless as a way of finding some sense of belonging and involvement in the world. *When they are more troubled, Social Fours fear social humiliation to such a degree that they may retreat from much social contact, becoming isolated and reclusive. They may also develop a personal style cultivated to show the world how wounded and different they feel.*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@OrangeAppled

*Honestly I can't tell I don't know her*. So doms giving me as an example...focus on a global overview of what is going on around them. There is an interest in world politics, group dynamics, relation between people...a desire to be liked by others. Things like that. So's are aware of hostility, group atmosphere, read people and relationships with relative ease, tend to put 2 and 2 together by default to figure out what is actually going on so they know where things stand. How this is used depends on the person imo and their intention. So/Sp is not the same as So/Sx.

I'm So dom, but I hate parties, kissing ass and social hierarchy"... I guess I could say i'm a CP SO/SX type 6 and duty...well it depends on what I understand it as, certainly won't partake in group dynamics because I'm too aware of where it would lead (I hate group mentality, sheep-like behavior...following without thinking)..etc.

So tends toward an outward kind of global awareness while Sx tends towards personal strength and beauty in a 6, put them together and you have an independent minded person with solid grasp of what is going on around them.

^^ so here is my contribution to OP's duty-strength type 6 Naranjo descriptions as I relate to it. *So doesn't mean parties, socializing and being a host or networking, but it can be used in such a way, the essence of it is something else entirely.*

Malcolm X has this SO/Sx type 6 down really well. You can see, smell and hear his very presence oozing it (social awareness (duty) with conviction and mental fortitude (strength and beauty):










Che Guevara is more strength and beauty then duty for example, but its the same So<->Sx type 6 dynamic:


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I think an sp-dom 4 is probably Tilda Swinton. I think she's 4w5 sp/sx (and INFP). I seriously relate to that woman's vibe. She plays xxTJ types a lot because of her appearance & voice, but *in interviews she's passionate, yet it's like she's musing aloud detached from who she's speaking to.* *I've read that sp-dom will talk to people like that;* it's as if they are just voicing thoughts & not actively seeking to engage people.


Yes, I could see that, that makes sense. Although I think she's seeking to engage Katie Couric, but in a more theoretical way- I think with the 4w5 sp/sx there is a desire to connect and engage but it can seem a little academic to others- sharing through themes vs the nitty gritty personal, if that makes sense. In other words, the sp/sx quite likely takes personal information and discusses it in a more impersonal way.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

brainheart said:


> Yes, I could see that, that makes sense. Although I think she's seeking to engage Katie Couric, but in a more theoretical way- I think with the 4w5 sp/sx there is a desire to connect and engage but it can seem a little academic to others- sharing through themes vs the nitty gritty personal, if that makes sense. In other words, the sp/sx quite likely takes personal information and discusses it in a more impersonal way.


I would very much agree with this. Self-analysis is something a 4 generally finds impossible to resist. The 'not taking offence' is something a 4w5 sp/sx is likely to do because they feel like they are discussing an interesting puzzle. I think she likely feels that sharing her musings on 'the cause' of people having the opinion they do on her is her own way of connecting. I would hypothesise that 4w5 sp/sx types may appear to be speaking in a detached fashion, but to them the connection comes through delving into their inner world and bringing out something of value to discuss which is then intended to bring the other person (or people) to do their own delving and connect with the idea that was brought up. It does seem academic but it's definitely very personal, this is apparent in that there is no appeal to anything but a strong sense of feeling that comes across in the words. When Tilda says that people CAN be happy in a committed relationship she's sharing something personal by linking her feelings about her own relationship with the idea that people often feel alienated, which is likely something she understands on a deep level herself (are there any 4s that don't? :laughing. There's definitely sx showing up here by the subtle admittance of the difficulties of really FEELING a relationship's strength which is underlain by intense gratitude that this feeling can and has been attained by her.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I love how this thread was slowly but surely invaded by 4's :kitteh:


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

For the first time I actually sat down and listened to some of these. I liked having a different perspective on some of the 5 instincts. I've never felt like I had the greatest grasp on Social 5's and I've gone back and forth between SP or SX first but usually I find after talking to others that SX/SP/SO is cemented for me. I tried to take notes word for word but I know I missed a few things.



everything is more monocrhomatic with 5's, harder to tell subtypes apart as compared to subtypes in 4's who tend to look very different - 5's are in the mid-ground



SP - most 5ish - passion for hiddenness, for sanctuary
 where does a wolf hide? a den, a lair, castle - the need to be en-castled, to hide, be protected, to keep people out
problems with expressions, most expressionless of 5's
the need for withdrawal is most heightened in SP's



SO - one who is more out there than other 5's, but they need totems
a need for super idealization - don't relate to people, but to the very outstanding of people
duhamanization that arises from this perspective
 social 5's are looking for the ultimate meaning but so heavily orientated to that, they become too disinterested in life and bypass compassion and empathy for self and others
the need for the extraordinary to the extremes of meaninglessness - life is meaningless unless the ultimate meaning is found and social 5's are on the search for that meaning
the need for ultimate truth in their totum



SX - quite 5ish but in conversation they'll tell you they're very passionate about one person that they usually cannot find in their lives
the extraordinary is searched for in the realm of love, the search for absolute love - hard to pass the test with these 5's
easy for these 5's to be disappointed - looking for the person that will be with you and for you no matter what, beyond the normal vows of marriage
able to present the worst of their inner world and should keep complete equanimity in the face of inner monsters because the other loves them so much
a kind of ideal - makes them romantic - not completely apparent until you touch the romantic spot in them
the vibrant inner life - uses example of chopin - "like an oyster with powdered sugar", not open to deep intimacy except with one or two people in life
feeling life is displaced into other outlets and becomes cut off in many ways
confidence is an issue for SX

I think he did a bit of a disservice in referring to SX only in romantic/love terms, but it also describes my experience very well. Even though I often felt like I was in search of such a person, I also knew I would be fine if I never found them. When I was a bit younger I felt like I was searching for someone who could really relate and understand me and the ways I thought, whether romantically or in friendship, but I was also resigned to the fact that I would likely never find quite what I wanted. While SP is very strong in me I feel my desire for intimate connection and understanding has always been my primary drive.

The SO description in this context of searching for ultimate truth and meaning makes me understand some of the 5's in the subforum in a better way. I find I can easily put myself in other peoples shoes and be compassionate and empathic to others experience. I strive to understand people and although I can't always relate, I can usually understand, and I've never had a strong sense of the meaninglessness of life. Or to put it differently, I do think that ultimately my life and even our entire experience is ultimately meaningless, but I see my own existence as a kind of happy accident - I didn't exist before, I'll cease to exist after my body dies, but I want to enjoy the experience I have in front of me while I'm here. 

Passion is often talked about in relation to SX but I can see how SO's could also look and feel fairly passionate in their search for ultimate meaning and super-idealization. In the way Naranjo describes them, I see SP as searching for full self protection, SO for ultimate understanding of life and meaning, and SX for relation or someone to ultimately understand their hidden self.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> For the first time I actually sat down and listened to some of these. I liked having a different perspective on some of the 5 instincts. I've never felt like I had the greatest grasp on Social 5's and I've gone back and forth between SP or SX first but usually I find after talking to others that SX/SP/SO is cemented for me. I tried to take notes word for word but I know I missed a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my best friends is SP/SO 5w6 and it is absolutely insane the measures that he goes to when it comes to his survival. Within his car he has created a compartment for a med-kit. He has spare food within his house and in his car, these are ofcourse bars that are intended to last 20 years in case of emergencies. He is also very conscious when it comes to anything that may affect his health. Aside from that, he is needs a lot of time to himself, he really is not one who wants to go out at nights or even go to parties. He is a brilliant pattern finder especially when it comes to societies, he can look at a group of people and in 5 minutes explain what is going on in terms of behaviors, hes quiet insightful when it comes to what goes on in society and to his place in it.

Oh and he has a stone-like expressionless face and hardly ever shows any emotion.


----------

